# Cheapest Brazilian EVER!!!!



## estee_shaun

.........................................................


----------



## punjabigyrl

How much is "cheaper"?


----------



## libertytyranny

Hello I am going to rip the hair right off of a sensitive part of your body. But....heres a nice cup of coffee.


haha. that is a good price though. May hafta check it out.


----------



## Baja28

estee_shaun said:


> UM like half the price!!! $50 & you get water OR COFFEE!!!!


Well drop kick me jesus thru the pearly gates of heaven!  Water or COFFEE!?!?! I'm gonna just head right on over there now ya heah?


----------



## Baja28

libertytyranny said:


> Hello I am going to rip the hair right off of a sensitive part of your body. But....heres a nice cup of coffee.
> 
> 
> haha. that is a good price though. May hafta check it out.


I'll need to inspect the job when done....


----------



## Dye Tied

Baja28 said:


> Well drop kick me jesus thru the pearly gates of heaven!  Water or COFFEE!?!?! I'm gonna just head right on over there now ya heah?



Wine or hard liquor might work better


----------



## aps45819

estee_shaun said:


> OMG Bella Salon & Spa has the cheapest Brazilian in town!!!  I checked out the Hair Company in Leonardtown and to get it ALL done (front to back is over $100.  HOLY SHMOLY!!!  At Bella they include the back area as part of the "brazilian".  They do not play around and do an amazing job.  SMOOTH AS BUTTER!!! LOL



:worthless


----------



## aps45819

estee_shaun said:


> ha ha ha you wish



possibly


----------



## shannonbrio

I am sure someone will have a field day with this question, but it's serious. Do they use the hard wax or soft with the muslin?


----------



## punjabigyrl

estee_shaun said:


> UM like half the price!!! $50 & you get water OR COFFEE!!!!



I got mine done for $40 and was offered water, wine, coffee, tea...


----------



## cattitude

Dye Tied said:


> Wine or hard liquor might work better



Then you should go to Scalped.


----------



## punjabigyrl

shannonbrio said:


> I am sure someone will have a field day with this question, but it's serious. Do they use the hard wax or soft with the muslin?



You can use either, first time hurts like hell. I'd try using the  green tea wax from Sallys Beauty thats what I used to use when I did mine. Or you can go to Laurie's Personal Touch 410-414-3166


----------



## Dye Tied

cattitude said:


> Then you should go to Scalped.



Your  does look nice.


----------



## cattitude

Dye Tied said:


> Your  does look nice.



It's my natural color too!


----------



## Baja28

punjabigyrl said:


> I got mine done for $40 and was offered water, wine, coffee, tea...


Are you hot?


----------



## itsbob

I don;t know if saving a buck or two and getting a discount job done on sevices in THAT region would be a good thing.


----------



## punjabigyrl

itsbob said:


> I don;t know if saving a buck or two and getting a discount job done on sevices in THAT region would be a good thing.



She's a licensed esthetician and I have been going to her for 2 years now.


----------



## aps45819

punjabigyrl said:


> She's a licensed esthetician and I have been going to her for 2 years now.



I'll bet that school has interesting homework


----------



## itsbob

punjabigyrl said:


> She's a licensed esthetician and I have been going to her for 2 years now.



a person trained to administer facials, advise customers on makeup and the care of skin and hair, etc. Compare beautician (def. 1).

I think she's licensed for the wrong end.. 

Who would exactly license someone to pull out pubic hair??


----------



## morningbell

punjabigyrl said:


> I got mine done for $40 and was offered water, wine, coffee, tea...


This is getting better....  I'll take the wine....



punjabigyrl said:


> You can use either, first time hurts like hell. I'd try using the  green tea *wax from Sallys Beauty* thats what I used to use when I did mine. Or you can go to Laurie's Personal Touch 410-414-3166



I made the mistake of having my SO do mine....  never, ever again will I allow him near that area with warm wax and cloth strips 



shannonbrio said:


> I am sure someone will have a field day with this question, but it's serious. Do they use the hard wax or soft with the muslin?


ok, I'll bite


----------



## sanchezf

How long does it last before you have to get it done again?


----------



## lovinmaryland

sanchezf said:


> How long does it last before you have to get it done again?



It varies from person to person depending on how fast your hair grows.


----------



## Nucklesack

itsbob said:


> I don;t know if saving a buck or two and getting a discount job done on sevices in THAT region would be a good thing.



"Did you know we are sitting on 2 million gallons of fuel, a nuclear weapon and a thing with 270,000 loose parts *that was built by the lowest bidder*"​


----------



## punjabigyrl

itsbob said:


> a person trained to administer facials, advise customers on makeup and the care of skin and hair, etc. Compare beautician (def. 1).
> 
> I think she's licensed for the wrong end..
> 
> Who would exactly license someone to pull out pubic hair??



She does not do hair, She only specializes in Skin care. The State give you the license.


----------



## Pete

This is my favorite thread so far today.


----------



## sockgirl77

Dye Tied said:


> Wine or hard liquor might work better



I was thinking Diloted. I think I spelled that right.


----------



## itsbob

punjabigyrl said:


> She does not do hair, She only specializes in Skin care. The State give you the license.



The state does not license her to pull out pubic hair is my point.. 

By definition they are TRAINED to give facials.. and give ADVICE about makeup, and skin and hair care.. I'd like to see how you can make the connection between facials and tearing out pubes by the roots..

That's like saying I'm a factory trainind and ASE certified mechanic (which I'm not), but if you lay down on my creeper I can take care of those pubes for you.. I mean, I AM licensed after all..


----------



## Radiant1

sockgirl77 said:


> I was thinking Diloted. I think I spelled that right.



Dilaudid.

If medications were spelled how they sound, my job would be a lot easier.


----------



## sockgirl77

Radiant1 said:


> Dilaudid.
> 
> If medications were spelled how they sound, my job would be a lot easier.



Wow. I was way off. I really don't care how it is spelled. That's some good stuff. Too bad it only last for an hour or so.


----------



## Nucklesack

Radiant1 said:


> Dilaudid.
> 
> If medications were spelled how they sound, my job would be a lot easier.



Oh jeez i was off, i thought she was trying to spell diluted


----------



## sockgirl77

Nucklesack said:


> Oh jeez i was off, i thought she was trying to spell diluted



Now that I see the correct way of spelling it I can remember seeing that on my bill.


----------



## GWguy

This thread is making me itch....   I gotta go shave.....


----------



## lovinmaryland

sockgirl77 said:


> Wow. I was way off. I really don't care how it is spelled. That's some good stuff. Too bad it only last for an hour or so.



Really when I had my appendicitis (sp) they gave me a shot of that and woo hooo    that shiat was good!!!


----------



## punjabigyrl

aps45819 said:


> I'll bet that school has interesting homework



I know they do practice on each other, as for homework, probably just the theory part.


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:


> Really when I had my appendicitis (sp) they gave me a shot of that and woo hooo    that shiat was good!!!



I got a shot of it when I went in for my last cyst rupture. I felt like dancing for 15 minutes then I fell asleep for a bit. The experience lasted about an hour and a half. Then, it was back to severe pain. Doc prescriped Percocet to go home with. I thanked him. It's very rare that a ER doc will give you anything other than 800 IB or T3.


----------



## shannonbrio

I have been going to Elisa and Polly at Hair It Is for the past three years. Love them both! Not too expensive, I think around $60. So worth every penny.


----------



## sockgirl77

shannonbrio said:


> I have been going to Elisa and Polly at Hair It Is for the past three years. Love them both! Not too expensive, I think around $60. So worth every penny.



Does it hurt as badly as I'd think it would?


----------



## shannonbrio

They use the hard wax, which is much gentler on your skin. It just grips the hair, but the more you go the easier it gets. Your hair gets thinner making the process less painful. (Mine has also gotten lighter in color). If you are really interested start with a regular bikini and work your way up. 

The also sell a product that contains lidocaine that may help. I haven't used it yet.


----------



## nomoney

How long does the hair down there have to be to get a good job done?


----------



## shannonbrio

nomoney said:


> How long does the hair down there have to be to get a good job done?



Around 1/4 inch


----------



## sockgirl77

I really want to get one done. I'm such a pussy.


----------



## morningbell

itsbob said:


> The state does not license her to pull out pubic hair is my point..
> 
> By definition they are TRAINED to give facials.. and give ADVICE about makeup, and skin and hair care.. I'd like to see how you can make the connection between facials and tearing out pubes by the roots..
> 
> That's like saying I'm a factory trainind and ASE certified mechanic (which I'm not), but if you lay down on my creeper I can take care of those pubes for you.. I mean, I AM licensed after all..



An esthetician does waxing and depilatory, and yes they are state licensed.


----------



## lovinmaryland

shannonbrio said:


> They use the hard wax, which is much gentler on your skin. It just grips the hair, but the more you go the easier it gets. Your hair gets thinner making the process less painful. (Mine has also gotten lighter in color). If you are really interested start with a regular bikini and work your way up.
> 
> The also sell a product that contains lidocaine that may help. I haven't used it yet.



Just take 800mg ibuprofen 30 minutes before and you should be fine.


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:


> Just take 800mg ibuprofen 30 minutes before and you should be fine.



800mg IB doesn't do anything for pain except for a tiny headache.


----------



## nomoney

How long are you tender for afterwards?  I.E.  How long would it be out of service?


----------



## Pete

nomoney said:


> How long are you tender for afterwards?  I.E.  How long would it be out of service?


----------



## lovinmaryland

sockgirl77 said:


> 800mg IB doesn't do anything for pain except for a tiny headache.


it is to cut down swelling and inflamation.


nomoney said:


> How long are you tender for afterwards?  I.E.  How long would it be out of service?


 once you get them regularly you wont be down at all (maybe a little sore but nothing too bad) but the first time I would say probably the next day or so.


----------



## sockgirl77

nomoney said:


> How long are you tender for afterwards?  I.E.  How long would it be out of service?



 I :heart: you.


----------



## shannonbrio

sockgirl77 said:


> I really want to get one done. I'm such a pussy.



Gotta try everything at least once. You will fall in love with it. Less ingrowns and bumps, if any.


----------



## sockgirl77

shannonbrio said:


> Gotta try everything at least once. You will fall in love with it. Less ingrowns and bumps, if any.



And let me tell you...those hurt like mf'er.


----------



## shannonbrio

with the Motrin, you should not feel any tenderness. You should be ready to return to action shortly after your appt.


----------



## sockgirl77

shannonbrio said:


> with the Motrin, you should not feel any tenderness. You should be ready to return to action shortly after your appt.



Well that's good news. I'd hate to go thru all of that and not be able to show it off.


----------



## Busted

sockgirl77 said:


> And let me tell you...those hurt like mf'er.



You are n-a-s-t-y girl.


----------



## sockgirl77

Busted said:


> You are n-a-s-t-y girl.



Oh look! Another fan!


----------



## Busted

sockgirl77 said:


> Oh look! Another fan!



Girl I bet you need a weed whacker!


----------



## czygvtwkr

I got a roll of duct tape and a bottle of old crow,  freebee anyone?


----------



## SOMDfungirl

shannonbrio said:


> with the Motrin, you should not feel any tenderness. You should be ready to return to action shortly after your appt.



Thank god. We all know she cant go a day without getting some nookie


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## Busted

SOMDfungirl said:


> Thank god. We all know she cant go a day without getting some nookie



trailer style


----------



## itsbob

nomoney said:


> How long are you tender for afterwards?  I.E.  How long would it be out of service?



You just need someone to kiss it and make it better....


----------



## sunflower

Can't you just squat over a mirror  and shave it for free at home... :shrug:


----------



## Beta84

punjabigyrl said:


> She's a licensed esthetician and I have been going to her for 2 years now.



Just like everyone with a drivers license must be a good driver!


----------



## lovinmaryland

sunflower said:


> Can't you just squat over a mirror  and shave it for free at home... :shrug:



I dont think I have ever done that or heard of anyone doing that    Cant you just shave it in the shower or tub?


----------



## sunflower

lovinmaryland said:


> I dont think I have ever done that or heard of anyone doing that  Cant you just shave it in the shower or tub?


 

Hell if I know


----------



## Busted

sunflower said:


> Can't you just squat over a mirror  and shave it for free at home... :shrug:



redneck


----------



## sunflower

Busted said:


> redneck


 

D by god yes me is


----------



## lisa8439

All of these guys in here poking fun at this just make me think of Steve Carrell in the '40 year old virgin' - as in, they'd be crying like a baby if anyone came *near* their buttcrack with wax to rip out hair...

come on 'fellas, I'm sure they will wax guys too...     

go take one for the forums and report back...


----------



## Beta84

lisa8439 said:


> All of these guys in here poking fun at this just make me think of Steve Carrell in the '40 year old virgin' - as in, they'd be crying like a baby if anyone came *near* their buttcrack with wax to rip out hair...
> 
> come on 'fellas, I'm sure they will wax guys too...
> 
> go take one for the forums and report back...



hellz nah!!!


----------



## RoseRed

lisa8439 said:


> All of these guys in here poking fun at this just make me think of Steve Carrell in the '40 year old virgin' - as in, they'd be crying like a baby if anyone came *near* their buttcrack with wax to rip out hair...
> 
> come on 'fellas, I'm sure they will wax guys too...
> 
> go take one for the forums and report back...



:BOBSAGET:


----------



## estee_shaun

shannonbrio said:


> I am sure someone will have a field day with this question, but it's serious. Do they use the hard wax or soft with the muslin?



Both, hard and reg wax. Whichever you prefer.


----------



## getbent

My biggest thing is between wax appointments.  I would not want to wear my bathing suit during that time.  That would suck.


----------



## estee_shaun

sanchezf said:


> How long does it last before you have to get it done again?



About a month.


----------



## estee_shaun

getbent said:


> My biggest thing is between wax appointments.  I would not want to wear my bathing suit during that time.  That would suck.



Tweeze, its not that hard.


----------



## GWguy

lisa8439 said:


> All of these guys in here poking fun at this just make me think of Steve Carrell in the '40 year old virgin' - as in, they'd be crying like a baby if anyone came *near* their buttcrack with wax to rip out hair...
> 
> come on 'fellas, I'm sure they will wax guys too...
> 
> go take one for the forums and report back...



:shrug:  Not making fun and I don't need to wax.  I shave.


----------



## getbent

estee_shaun said:


> Tweeze, its not that hard.



Owww, lol.


----------



## rwethereyet

estee_shaun said:


> OMG Bella Salon & Spa has the cheapest Brazilian in town!!!  I checked out the Hair Company in Leonardtown and to get it ALL done (front to back is over $100.  HOLY SHMOLY!!!  At Bella they include the back area as part of the "brazilian".  They do not play around and do an amazing job.  SMOOTH AS BUTTER!!! LOL



I love how you just advertised for yourself and no one noticed.


----------



## Calidreamer

rwethereyet said:


> I love how you just advertised for yourself and no one noticed.


 
I noticed...she is the esthetician at Bella. So. Lots of people do that on here.


----------



## Calidreamer

itsbob said:


> I don;t know if saving a buck or two and getting a discount job done on sevices in THAT region would be a good thing.



No kidding!Sometimes you get what you pay for.


----------



## Calidreamer

punjabigyrl said:


> She's a licensed esthetician and I have been going to her for 2 years now.



Wasn't she at Bella? Then Total Eclipse? Then somewhere else after that? Why would someone trust "that" area to someone who cant even stay in one place for more than a few months? What does that say about the quality of work. Maybe thats why she is so discounted.


----------



## Christy

Ummm, you all are flippin nuts!  I'd love to know what Sadist came up with applying hot wax and ripping out pubic hairs AND convinced a bunch of dingbat women to pay for it! 

You know if this practice was even suggested at GITMO heads would roll.


----------



## Pete

Christy said:


> Ummm, you all are flippin nuts!  I'd love to know what Sadist came up with applying hot wax and ripping out pubic hairs AND convinced a bunch of dingbat women to pay for it!
> 
> You know if this practice was even suggested at GITMO heads would roll.



crack waxing


----------



## nmpali

sockgirl77 said:


> Well that's good news. I'd hate to go thru all of that and not be able to show it off.



I :heart: YOU!


----------



## nachomama

punjabigyrl said:


> She's a licensed esthetician and I have been going to her for 2 years now.



So why did you go to the Hair Company?  Or at least inquire about their services?


----------



## nmpali

Busted said:


> redneck




Or just pregnant...


----------



## Grumpy

estee_shaun said:


> Tweeze, its not that hard.


Best answer..


----------



## GWguy

These were SO much more fun than the ad nauseum political threads.


----------



## Grumpy

GWguy said:


> These were SO much more fun than the ad nauseum political threads.



You're channeling DoWhat..


----------



## Auntie Biache'

OMG!  How did I miss this thread!  LOL all the way home.  I know this girl.


----------



## my-thyme

I just laughed, tears rolling, at a 10 yr old thread.....


----------



## RoseRed

Auntie Biache' said:


> OMG!  How did I miss this thread!  LOL all the way home.  I know this girl.


I knew she belonged to you!


----------



## Merlin99

nomoney's picture is how I picture the wax afterwards.


----------



## Grumpy

Merlin99 said:


> nomoney's picture is how I picture the wax afterwards.


I believe nomoney is in congress now.


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> I believe nomoney is in congress now.


Kamela?


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Wonder how someone decides that they want to wax someones butthole and cooter for a living.


----------



## stgislander

PeoplesElbow said:


> Wonder how someone decides that they want to wax someones butthole and cooter for a living.


Maybe it pays better than cutting hair.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

stgislander said:


> Maybe it pays better than cutting hair.


It would have to pay a hell of a lot better for me to go near stranger's buttholes every day.


----------

